# Steinhatchee Reports



## teethdoc (Jun 5, 2017)

Any reports out of the Hatch?  I'm taking my son and a buddy down this weekend.  Probably going to target Reds, but we like to catch about anything that tugs.


----------



## kingfish (Jun 5, 2017)

There was a big tournament this past weekend.  The buddies I talked to were disappointed with their inshore results.  They all caught trout and reds, but had to work their tails off to get them and not near the numbers you would call normal for this time of year.  Even the "purists" who love to throw top water, caught their fish on cut bait.
Ladyfish and pinfish.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 5, 2017)

I was down at my Dads in Horseshoe this weekend, trout are still biting in 4-6 ft of water, found a few reds,but nothing to brag about.

Alot of small trout, but there are some decent size ones mixed in as well.

Brother caught a 24 in Trout near Pepperfish key.


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 5, 2017)

Dutch said:


> I was down at my Dads in Horseshoe this weekend, trout are still biting in 4-6 ft of water, found a few reds,but nothing to brag about.
> 
> Alot of small trout, but there are some decent size ones mixed in as well.
> 
> Brother caught a 24 in Trout near Pepperfish key.



Nice haul!!


----------



## teethdoc (Jun 6, 2017)

Nice trout!


----------



## teethdoc (Jun 9, 2017)

Caught a couple trout from 2-5'. Lot of throw backs.  Caught a ton of sea bass.


----------

